# Experienced Deck Hand Looking for Job- Temp or Perm- Just moved to P'cola



## Crazy1csd (Dec 17, 2007)

Experienced26 yr old deck hand looking for work.:usaflag Did work for private owner inMS, doing deckhand work for deep sea fishing, bottom fishing, boat maintenance, and anything else owner needed done. Previously worked for a marina as well. Moved to P'cola a few weeks ago.....have checked a few marinas, but cannot find anyone needing help.:cryingWilling to work long or short term (even if you just need help for a day or two). Anything to get back on the water!!!! :bowdown Please call Mike at 435-4742.Thanks. 

<TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 5px" cellSpacing=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=sqtdq colSpan=2><H1 style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN: 0px"></H1><H1 style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN: 0px">?Only the guy who isn't rowing has time to rock the boat.?</H1></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><P style="PADDING-TOP: 3px">_<U>







</U>__Jean-Paul Sartre _<P style="PADDING-TOP: 3px">"But I got stop wishin, got to go fishin
Down to rock bottom again"
_~Jimmy Buffet_</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude!

One post will suffice! Having said that, welcome to P'cola, and I sincerely hope you find a great job. Nothing like a little face to face...keep hitting the Marinas (early?). Not the best of times to be looking for work inaLOT offields, but enthusiasm and persistance go a long way. Hopeyou find your dream job! Stay positive!


----------

